
Virus disrupts pregnancy plans, raises anxiety and questions - tareqak
https://apnews.com/3a1716b6795dd06a38722a53a492a86c
======
tareqak
I am actually worried about this issue from a slightly different angle: I
think having a sufficiently large population being effectively home-bound for
quarantine will result in a larger than expected amount of unplanned
pregnancies later in the year. In addition, I am not sure if pregnancy tests
and contraception will be considered to be an essential item with respect to
timely delivery and restocking. Pharmacies remain open, but if people get
worried all at the same time, then the just-in-time supply chain for these
items may not prepared. Finally, there is the issue of having sufficient
clinic and hospital beds for abortions and pregnancies respectively together
with strained and overworked medical staff.

As a slight aside, is there a resource / subreddit for people like myself to
raise these sorts of issues with people who can investigate and affect change?

